# Wie färbt man am besten maden



## Killer Hecht (1. November 2007)

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#a|laola:ich hatte mal mit einer stiprute geangelt aber meist nützen normale maden nicht die nicht fiel und einer hatte gesagt auf rote maden beisen fische lieber und stimmt dass auch


----------



## ricked0089 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Hi und petri,
meiner meinung nach kommt es auf das gewässer drauf an, in dem du mit made angeln möchtest!Ich benutze in gewässern mit schlammigen böden gerne rote maden,denn sie immitieren hervorragend die rote zuckmückenlarve die sich in solchen gewässern gern aufhält und wird daher auch sehr gut vom fisch angenommen.In gewässern mit sandigen oder steinigen untergrund nehm ich dann lieber die weißen maden,sie erscheinen dann nicht zu krass(mit ihrer hellen haut) auf dem sandigen untergrund und der fisch zeigt daher weniger scheue...
Bei mir hats mit dieser einstellung immer funktioniert und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegen könnte!!!

Tschau und Petri

*Wir sehen nicht nur gut aus, wir können auch noch Angeln! *


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Lebensmittelfarbe? |kopfkrat


----------



## ricked0089 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Ja, gibts eigentlich fast überall!

Wir sehen nicht nur gut aus, wir können auch noch Angeln!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Kobination aus roter Kunstmade und weisser echter Made.


----------



## Moselaner (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Und wie werden Maden ordnungsgemäß eingefärbt? #c


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Moselaner schrieb:


> Und wie werden Maden ordnungsgemäß eingefärbt? #c


Kippst die flüssige Farbe hinein und schüttelst kräftig, jedoch natürlich ohne Sägespäne.


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Pinkys sind _leicht _rosafarben,also vielleicht für den ein oder anderen auch mal ein Versuch wert!
Ich persönlich verwende ,wenn ich mal Friedfischangeln tue,dieses Gummizeugs von Berkley.Ein oder zwei *künstliche* rote Maden/Zuckmückenlarven in einem Madenbündel erfüllen sicher ihren Zweck,halten sehr gut am Haken und sooo teuer ist es nicht! Ausserdem sind sie immer dabei,denn das Zeugs verdirbt nicht!  
Alternativ gibt es von TopSecret dieses Pulver,welches,wenn es mit Wasser in Berührung kommt zu einer Art Schleim wird!
Hält lange am Köder/Haken,bringt Farbe ins Spiel,hat Geruch/Geschmack...





Moselaner schrieb:


> Und wie werden Maden *ordnungsgemäß* eingefärbt? #c



*Gefärbte Maden sind erlaubt!
*In der Vergangenheit wurde ein Farbstoff zum Färben verwendet ,der irgendwann unter verdacht kam,Krebserregend zu sein (oder ist |kopfkrat  ;+).Diese gefärbten Maden wurden dann natürlich verboten.Deswegen liest man manchmal "Gefärbte Maden sind verboten!"...Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Lorenz schrieb:


> .Deswegen liest man manchmal "Gefärbte Maden sind verboten!"...Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn...


 
In Holland sind gefärbte Maden ausdrücklich verboten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In Holland sind gefärbte Maden ausdrücklich verboten.


Wieso, haben die etwa Angst wegen ihrer farblos blassen Wasser-Tomaten? :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wieso, haben die etwa Angst wegen ihrer farblos blassen Wasser-Tomaten? :q


 
Keine Ahnung warum.|kopfkrat
Steht aber so in den VisPas Regeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Rote Bete Saft müsste funzen. Wird schweinisch rot (benutze ich immer zum färben von Nudelteig) und ist auch kaum von den Händen wieder abzubekommen.

Probiert hab ichs aber noch nie, da Spinnfischer )


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In Holland sind gefärbte Maden ausdrücklich verboten.



In anderen Ländern sicher auch,auf manchen Wettkämpfen, der ein oder andere Verein wird sicher auch entsprechende Vereinsinterne Regeln haben etc. ...




In Italien habe ich mal Maden in *bunt* (weiß,gelb,orange,rot) zu Gesicht bekommen! Wie die Italiener das wohl gemacht haben? Spezielle Zuchtformen? |kopfkrat#c

Wie kann man (als privatmann) die legal und dauerhaft einfärben?
Lebensmittelfarbe wird doch ab/ausgewaschen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Ich glaub das mit dem Rote Beete Saft ist wirklich Bio geil. :m


----------



## Fischpaule (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie kann man (als privatmann) die legal und dauerhaft einfärben?
> Lebensmittelfarbe wird doch ab/ausgewaschen?



dauerhaft?, wie darf man denn das verstehen#c



Eigentlich könnte man doch den Maden etwas von dem Inhalt eines Knicklichts injizieren, dann leuchten die Dinger sogar


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man doch den Maden etwas von dem Inhalt eines Knicklichts injizieren, dann leuchten die Dinger sogar


Cool ,probier ich gleich mal aus!



Nein,natürlich nicht :q:q:q
_Dauerhaft?_ Sie sollen die Farbe unter Wasser halt möglichst lange halten...
Den Hakenköder wechselt man ja öfters,aber die Maden im Futter verlieren die Farbe doch recht schnell,oder?
Quasi "Gefärbte Maden" als Ersatz für Zuckmückenlarven 


Ich hab halt keine Ahnung wie lange die Färbung bei Rotebeetesaft oder Lebensmittelfarbe hält!??


----------



## Fischpaule (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Lorenz schrieb:


> _Dauerhaft?_ Sie sollen die Farbe unter Wasser halt möglichst lange halten...
> Den Hakenköder wechselt man ja öfters,aber die Maden im Futter verlieren die Farbe doch recht schnell,oder?
> Quasi "Gefärbte Maden" als Ersatz für Zuckmückenlarven
> 
> ...



Na ich glaube schon, das meisten Fische eine Made von einer Zuckilarve unterscheiden können wenn man sieht, wie selektiv sie fressen. Ob die Maden so einfach Farbe annehmen, weiß ich auch nicht aber wenn sie die Farbe angenommen haben, glaub ich nicht, das die Farbe so schnell wieder verschwindet.
Ich denke auch, das die, von Thomas beschriebene, Rote Bete funzen könnte, so wie das Zeug die Hände färbt, es könnte natürlich auch sein, das die Madenhaut die Farbe garnicht erst annimmt.
Im übrigen würde es bestimmt einlustiges Bild abgeben wenn man viele verschiedenfarbige Maden in seiner Madendose hat:q

wenn`s mal jemand ausprobiert, dann bitte ein Foto....


----------



## uwe103 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Lorenz schrieb:


> In Italien habe ich mal Maden in *bunt* (weiß,gelb,orange,rot) zu Gesicht bekommen! Wie die Italiener das wohl gemacht haben? Spezielle Zuchtformen?



Moin,

bei uns im Supermarkt gibt es große Tüten mit bunten Nudeln (weiß, gelb, orange, rot und grün) zu kaufen. Vielleicht werden nach den Nudeln die Maden in der selben Flüssigkeit gefärbt :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Hab ich damals alles probiert, als das Verbot kam. Nix wirkt richtig. Die Maden haben eine fettige Haut in Kombiantion mit Ammoniak. Da hält nix lange drauf.
Man konnte da früher an den roten Maden auch erkennen. Die waren innen rot, die Haut war ungefärbt.
Ergo müssen sie das Färbemittel fressen. Blöderweise sind dei gekauften Maden kurz vor der Verpuppung und fressen so gut wie nix mehr.
Also bleibt nur die Eigenzucht auf mit Lebensmittelfarbe versetztem Fleisch. ( Würg ) 
Und dann noch der Nachweis, dass die Maden mit ungefährlicher Lebensmittelfarbe gefärbt sind, wenn man an einen ganz genauen Fischereiaufseher gerät. 
Und...
wenn irgendwo geschrieben steht, das gefärbte Maden verboten sind, dann gilt das sicher auch für Lebensmittelfarbe.

Ralf


----------



## donlotis (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man doch den Maden etwas von dem Inhalt eines Knicklichts injizieren, dann leuchten die Dinger sogar



Dann musst den Wurm dann aber noch knicken und schütteln!


In einigen Vereinen die ich kenne, sind gefärbte Maden verboten. Den Grund kenne ich bis heute nicht so genau...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## muddyliz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*

Schon mal mit Eosin probiert? Das nimmt man doch auch zum Färben histologischer Präparate. An den Fingern jedenfalls haftet es intensiv. Und früher gab es doch mal Zahnbelagfärbetabletten, wenn man die zerkaute wurden Zahnfleisch und Zunge (und natürlich auch die Bakterien auf den schlecht geputzten Zähnen) gut 1 Tag lang intensiv rot gefärbt.


----------



## Fischpaule (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wie färbt man am besten maden*



donlotis schrieb:


> Dann musst den Wurm dann aber noch knicken und schütteln!


#6, ich könnt mich wegschmeißen|supergri|supergri|supergri



muddyliz schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Eosin probiert? Das nimmt man doch auch zum Färben histologischer Präparate. An den Fingern jedenfalls haftet es intensiv.



Eosin ist  Reizend und das dürfte so eine Made wohl nicht überleben...  färben wird es allerdings..

#h


----------

